# Outlook Express 6 Compact files Pop-up



## Fzero93 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, I'm having a problem with the ever obnoxious Outlook Express. The thing is, I don't use it! I get a pop up saying "To free up disk space, Outlook Express can compact messages. This may take up to a few minutes." I am running an eMachine w3507 with Windows XP Media Center Edition. This pop-up comes up literally every 5 seconds. Its very obnoxious. I was wondering if there was anything that could be done to either disable this or remove the program entirely.

I have followed the instructions on the link below but nothing seems to work:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/IE/community/columns/oerepair.mspx

Here's the error:


I appreciate evryone's help!

-Brandon


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Fzero93*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Outlook Express is not open and you are receiving this message?
No one uses Outlook Express on this machine? 

Have you opened and closed Outlook Express and said yes to the compacting of messages?
That should take care of the nag.


----------



## Fzero93 (Aug 23, 2008)

That's correct, the program isn't used on this computer. As far as I know the program isn't even open unless it's running in the background somewhere. Whats the file name? Maybe I accidently clicked something when chanign the programs in startup and it runs everytime i start my computer. but as of now i see no visible signs of the program running.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

How long has this been a problem?

If OE doesn't show in your system tray, then it isn't running.
It wouldn't be a normal start-up item, however, you would 
check for: MSIMN

What happens when you open OE? Is there any chance
there are emails sitting there in one of the folders?

Have you ever used it?
Any chance there is an account?
OE->Tools->Accounts. If there are accounts and you don't
want them, highlight and click remove.

Only other possible thing I can think of is some kind of
malware trying to send emails from your computer. Highly
unlikely. And you would have other related problems if that
was the cause.


----------



## Fzero93 (Aug 23, 2008)

OE was not in my system tray but it was on the list in task manager. I ended the process of MSIMN and the problem stopped. I couldn't find it on the list of startup, but it definitly is starting everytime I turn on my computer. There are no accounts or emails in OE. I think its just corrupted. =\


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

How long has this been a problem?

Is there a shortcut in your start menu?
Start->Programs->Start folder

Do you visit newsgroups (with OE)?

Read about and download StartupRun from here.
It displays the list of all applications that are loaded automatically 
when Windows boots. If you can get rid of it using this, should
solve your problem.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/strun.html

If that doesn't find anything, post a *Hijack This* Log here.
These are the instructions from the Malware Removal Forum:

go to *here *and download *'Hijack This!'* self installer. Save it to the desktop
or other suitable place. DO NOT just press run from the 
website. Double click on the file and it will install to 
C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu. 
Click on the entry in start menu to run HijackThis.
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan 
button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" 
then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.


----------



## Fzero93 (Aug 23, 2008)

This has been a problem since the 20th i think? Its not in my start folder, and MSIMN.exe no longer shows up in my processes but the OE pops-up still. Here is my Hijack this! log file. I appreciate your file.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:04:45 PM, on 8/25/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys\WUSB600N\WUSB600N.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=EM&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=W3507
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=EM&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=W3507
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
F3 - REG:win.ini: run="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-8CFB60BB5A\Application Data\Adobe\Manager.exe"
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {36953122-9F7C-4461-AF35-E23242461FD7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {40FCB44C-0808-4D36-90AB-75478CFF49AD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4C05FF74-CEBE-4BE8-AF54-15AB5EF6E15B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8831A4F1-5A0B-42E6-A281-EA73728C821A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8D96CFB0-77DB-41BE-86CC-8B97ECFA62D1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A178CDAE-81F3-4E18-BFB1-A8749CC22EDE} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: {3a60a2c5-2f9c-626b-a4f4-5573400a565d} - {d565a004-3755-4f4a-b626-c9f25c2a06a3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F9C4317C-1A11-4BCA-871E-EB90EC48BB7B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless Network Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\WUSB600N\WUSB600N.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: geBsrQjH - geBsrQjH.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 8361 bytes


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Try a system restore to a date before the 20th.
See if that fixes the OE problem.


----------



## Fzero93 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have, it didnt't work =/


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Try taking Messenger off of Startup and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Fzero93, Welcome to TSG!!

Please visit *this webpage* for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## Fzero93 (Aug 23, 2008)

Combofix just seemed to make my computer worse, it closed all my programs, changed the clock format and then shut down my computer. I restored everything to normal. I do not have a Combofix logbut I do have a Hijack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:52:49 PM, on 8/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys\WUSB600N\WUSB600N.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Loader\aolload.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=EM&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=W3507
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=EM&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=W3507
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
F3 - REG:win.ini: run="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-8CFB60BB5A\Application Data\Adobe\Manager.exe"
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {36953122-9F7C-4461-AF35-E23242461FD7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {40FCB44C-0808-4D36-90AB-75478CFF49AD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4C05FF74-CEBE-4BE8-AF54-15AB5EF6E15B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8831A4F1-5A0B-42E6-A281-EA73728C821A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8D96CFB0-77DB-41BE-86CC-8B97ECFA62D1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A178CDAE-81F3-4E18-BFB1-A8749CC22EDE} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: {3a60a2c5-2f9c-626b-a4f4-5573400a565d} - {d565a004-3755-4f4a-b626-c9f25c2a06a3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F9C4317C-1A11-4BCA-871E-EB90EC48BB7B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless Network Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\WUSB600N\WUSB600N.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: geBsrQjH - geBsrQjH.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 8904 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Fzero93 said:


> Combofix just seemed to make my computer worse, it closed all my programs, changed the clock format and then shut down my computer. I restored everything to normal. I do not have a Combofix logbut I do have a Hijack this log:


If you had followed the instructions for installing and running ComboFix you would not have had any applications/programs open at the time. 
Yes ComboFix does change your clock format, it also returns the format if run properly.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {36953122-9F7C-4461-AF35-E23242461FD7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {40FCB44C-0808-4D36-90AB-75478CFF49AD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4C05FF74-CEBE-4BE8-AF54-15AB5EF6E15B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8831A4F1-5A0B-42E6-A281-EA73728C821A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8D96CFB0-77DB-41BE-86CC-8B97ECFA62D1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A178CDAE-81F3-4E18-BFB1-A8749CC22EDE} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: {3a60a2c5-2f9c-626b-a4f4-5573400a565d} - {d565a004-3755-4f4a-b626-c9f25c2a06a3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F9C4317C-1A11-4BCA-871E-EB90EC48BB7B} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: geBsrQjH - geBsrQjH.dll (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------

